# What would YOU keep in this Viv??



## Bigpapapowell (Jan 25, 2009)

Have this spare viv and don't know what to put in it,
I don't want to have to end buying a new bigger viv for the out-grown resident(s)

I reckon Geckos maybe? The Missus wants frogs.

What could you put in this that would not out grow it,

Question is What would YOU keep in it?? 

Stupid answers welcome but serious answers more so..


12"D x 24"W x 18"H (30cmD x 61cmW x 46cmH)


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

looks good for amphibains i would follow your misses advice and get a froggie maybe something like a horned frog or european toad or an edible frog or some fire belly toads


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Small arboreal geckos or froggies.

Marina


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

Smurfs.


Or at a push maybe some Klangers with a suitable Lunar landscape.


Or Jessica Alba. Omnomnomnom.


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

a nice tree frog =]


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

jakk said:


> a nice tree frog =]


 
What about a Tree frog with an attitude and a flick-knife? They need homes too ya know..... : victory:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

el_phantasmo said:


> What about a Tree frog with an attitude and a flick-knife? They need homes too ya know..... : victory:


thats fine as long as its not packing heat or hooked on too many drugs


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

Some amphibian species. Maybe something like red eye tree frogs or something!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Victoria_O said:


> Some amphibian species. Maybe something like red eye tree frogs or something!


its a bit low for red eye's isnt it.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Not sure about the dims but maybe a crested gecko?


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

i'd go for a crestie :flrt:


----------



## jr-reptiles (Jan 2, 2009)

*i know*

depending in how much money u got amazon or emerald tree boa or maybe a green tree python or if moneys a bit tight maybe a red eyed tree frog ive got a viv the same size and im putting a baby boa in it then im building him a 5 ft by 2ft viv but it shud be alright for now


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Highland Terrier.

Where did you get that viv from? I'm probably going to get an exo terra for some dart frogs but that look much better. Oh and there's my real suggestion...DART FROGS!!!! I'm biased though.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

how about a big ol pair la day geckos or dartfrogs.


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Why not a ruffs green tree snake a nice little arborial set up and a ruffs would look grate in there or a crestie.


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

Donuts and fab lollies.
and jam. 
lots of jam.
and some clothes pegs.
And a dead baby.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You can't put dead babies in with donuts. They'll fight. ****ing noob!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

ruff greens is a coool idea. they are always snazzy and nice. aleays active as well


----------



## brella-owul (Apr 6, 2008)

Glacial Owls with a mix of bark and smarties (NOT the orange ones for gods sake !!!)

.....or dart frogs
dart frogs
dart frogs.....or even fart dogs ?


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You can't put dead babies in with donuts. They'll fight. ****ing noob!


Meanie.


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

lol what about anoles they stay small


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tokays!! :2thumb:


----------



## Bigpapapowell (Jan 25, 2009)

maybe a young Komodo Dragon?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

abisnail said:


> Meanie.


If my comment prevents a dead baby from dying for the second time it was worth it.

No seriously, lets hug and never fight again.


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

oooo ooooo what about a small ant named ralph and a pink fether dressed as a north fasing highland camel?


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> If my comment prevents a dead baby from dying for the second time it was worth it.
> 
> No seriously, lets hug and never fight again.


You smell of cacka moo moo.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

get a few crested geckos in there and plant it p nicely.:2thumb:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

lygodactylus williamsi, electric blue gecko. google it then do it!


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

Dave23 said:


> oooo ooooo what about a small ant named ralph and a pink fether dressed as a north fasing highland camel?


 
Now that's just silly.


----------



## thickgiraffe (Oct 23, 2007)

Ehm, crestie or tokay gecko or some anoles. All would look good in that tank. I havn't kept any but the brown anoles we have at work are great and i love cresties and tokays anyway! i'm just jelous you have a spare tank atm! Wish i did.


----------



## rick1980 (Mar 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Morgan Freeman*  
_If my comment prevents a dead baby from dying for the second time it was worth it._




abisnail said:


> You smell of cacka moo moo.


 
I THINK YOU BOTH SHOULD GET IN; AND FIGHT IT OUT:whip::devil:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

abisnail said:


> You smell of cacka moo moo.


http://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/famecrawler/2008/08/01-07/Morgan-Freeman-car-crash-accident.jpg


----------



## clucyw (Feb 14, 2009)

yea its abit small for red eyes they need alot more height i would say possibly go abit difernt and get some mixed lizards like green anoles,brown anoles,wall lizards,house geckos,long tailed lizards uno really go for it they can all be housed together. tbh humidity might be a problem in glass tank..


----------

